# What is the sequence that works for you?



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi. You are about to re-paint an apartment. It needs one coat on all walls and one on ceilings, and one on trim (all will be the same colour as exists now).

What do you do first, second, etc?
Not big enough to spray and walls need small holes filled.
Just window frames and door frames, no doors let's say...
Must protect floors of course.
Apt. is empty.

What's the fastest?

Good luck! thanks


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

the first thing I would do is ring a professional painter for a quote.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We always do 2nd coat 1st. Putting paint on surfaces that need addressing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

is this some kind of illusion


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

illusionsgame said:


> Hi. You are about to re-paint an apartment. It needs one coat on all walls and one on ceilings, and one on trim (all will be the same colour as exists now).
> 
> What do you do first, second, etc?
> Not big enough to spray and walls need small holes filled.
> ...



NO, I'm NOT about to re-paint an apt.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

First thing I do is remove door knobs and light switches. 

Pot=Stirred. Bring it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> First thing I do is remove door knobs and light switches.
> 
> Pot=Stirred. Bring it.


You actually take the switches themselves off? I have to say, that's going a bit far.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> First thing I do is remove door knobs and light switches.
> 
> Pot=Stirred. Bring it.


Even if you aren't painting the doors? 
What if the light switches have paint on them already?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You actually take the switches themselves off? I have to say, that's going a bit far.



Perhaps a 16 page debate is in order, eh?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Even if you aren't painting the doors?
> What if the light switches have paint on them already?



I take em off anyways. Even if I'm not doing any painting in that room. Any other way is hack. Period. 

Just yesterday I painted an exterior door. 4 hours total for the door. Another 3 hours to take off light switches and knobs inside the house. Can't be too careful.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just noticed the OP has been a member on here for 5 years and that was their first post!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

illusionsgame said:


> Hi. You are about to re-paint an apartment. It needs one coat on all walls and one on ceilings, and one on trim (all will be the same colour as exists now).
> 
> What do you do first, second, etc?
> Not big enough to spray and *walls need small holes filled.*
> ...



Best practice is the standard 14 point rundown.

In your case, highlighted step above is third to last step.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

*Smoke/mirrors*



Wildbill7145 said:


> I just noticed the OP has been a member on here for 5 years and that was their first post!


At least he has the name down.

"So I'm gonna lurk for five years, and then make a bizarre post. But before I hatch my plan, I need the appropriate avatar. Ghost player? Mysterious figure? Magic identity? Maybe Game of Illusion? Yeah, illusionsgame is perfect!"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And we wonder WHY people are a little reticent about posting











(hey, arch-ie-bald, you're just as guilty)


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Question for OP/up for discussion. If the screws on the light switches and outlets are star head screws, how do you orient them?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel bad for the poor apartment complex owner that's been waiting for him to get up the courage to ask how for five years. Might want to factor that aging into the steps.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> Question for OP/up for discussion. If the screws on the light switches and outlets are star head screws, how do you orient them?


I would European them

(old joke)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> And we wonder WHY people are a little reticent about posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might explain why we've got nearly 25,000 members and, what, 35 who actually post.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

1st things I does is covers everything's ups. Then I uses ones of those there new fangdangled T2 tips from a Titans. I chutes all the walls with the trims tip & all trims with the walls tips. I uses less paints this way and saves the bosses $$$. Dats it:thumbup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I just noticed the OP has been a member on here for 5 years and that was their first post!


Yeh what is that when they do that? Since it was brought up. Do the mods do that? Or does it come from corporate or whatever? Cricket? It's too late for this thread but if you play it right u can get em irked a bit, they come back a tad at you. If u play it right. It can't be a over the top mockery, ur reply posts.. It has to be just sincere enuff. Lol and they will comeback at you.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

illusionsgame said:


> Hi. You are about to re-paint an apartment. It needs one coat on all walls and one on ceilings, and one on trim (all will be the same colour as exists now).
> 
> What do you do first, second, etc?
> Not big enough to spray and walls need small holes filled.
> ...


Brush the trim first in a semi gloss, then cut and roll all of your flat. You'll be empowered by the experience.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

What's the best sequence? I would imagine that the best sequence exists only in the imagination of the imaginer.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> Yeh what is that when they do that? Since it was brought up. Do the mods do that? Or does it come from corporate or whatever? Cricket? It's too late for this thread but if you play it right u can get em irked a bit, they come back a tad at you. If u play it right. It can't be a over the top mockery, ur reply posts.. It has to be just sincere enuff. Lol and they will comeback at you.


When I opened this thread I immediately thought of:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/how-would-you-paint-room-13733/

or

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/you-have-3-hours-11322/


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

It's February somewhere.


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow. Not one serious answer. You painting internet trolls should rename this forum the PaintTripe.com.

Go ahead and continue to be mean. I will not be back to view.

Good bye.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

illusionsgame said:


> Wow. Not one serious answer. You painting internet trolls should rename this forum the PaintTripe.com.
> 
> Go ahead and continue to be mean. I will not be back to view.
> 
> Good bye.


This forum if for professional painting contractors. You need to go to the DIY forum and post this question.

We are all far from being trolls. Unlike you most of us can handle some ball busting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

illusionsgame said:


> Wow. Not one serious answer. You painting internet trolls should rename this forum the PaintTripe.com.
> 
> Go ahead and continue to be mean. I will not be back to view.
> 
> Good bye.


I think we should all chip in and take him/her out for an ice cream


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

illusionsgame said:


> Wow. Not one serious answer. You painting internet trolls should rename this forum the PaintTripe.com.
> 
> Go ahead and continue to be mean. I will not be back to view.
> 
> Good bye.


I gave you a serious answer. Stick around and you'll find this place isn't is bad as you think.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol. An we scratch our heads wondering why only about 20 people checkin on a daily basis.

It is kinda nice tho. Easy place to let off some steam and at the same time Keep the riff-raff to a minimum. Kinda like getting two birds stoned at once.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Now ya'll shoulda known this guy was gonna be tender-hearted if it took him 5 years to work up the nerve to post his first question. 

Of course, if he was really in this line of work, he'd be used to the smart-a$$ answers from a bunch of old paint slingers.

Yeah, he was either a DIY'er or a jake-leg carpenter, so job well done guys.:thumbup::jester:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

It amazes me that in this day and age people still manage to have their feelings hurt by mean strangers on the internet. If you're that dainty, maybe consider not using internet forums. Especially considering no one was particularly mean to the OP, just jesting.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

illusionsgame said:


> You painting internet trolls


Though I assure you, none of us are interested in painting the internet. Seems like you're trying your hardest to whitewash it, though.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodford said:


> It amazes me that in this day and age people still manage to have their feelings hurt by mean strangers on the internet. If you're that dainty, maybe consider not using internet forums. Especially considering no one was particularly mean to the OP, just jesting.


One phrase I absolutely hate that I see on Facebook more often than anywhere else is "personally attacked". Someone makes a slightly nasty comment directed towards you and you call it "personally attacked"?

If you really want to see some drama, join a purebred dog owners forum. Whether it's a poodle forum or a pitbull forum, it's gonna be a good show. I joined a Malinois forum after we got Ace. That didn't last more than a month. Drama was seriously overwhelming.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> It amazes me that in this day and age people still manage to have their feelings hurt by mean strangers on the internet. If you're that dainty, maybe consider not using internet forums. Especially considering no one was particularly mean to the OP, just jesting.


I am still amazed that this person lurked for a number of years, would have gotten some sense of what would draw silly replies, and still posted what he/she did.

Perhaps he/she was the troll and got pissed we didn't bite.

In my glorious past, I've visited some forums in fields that I only had a cursory interest (mostly e-tech), lurked for a bit until I thought I understood the "protocol", and then posted my question. Sometimes I got slammed, sometimes well versed replies. When slammed, I'd re-read my post and kick myself for sounding so churlishly pedestrian. 

I've realized internet forums are not full of vultures ready to feed on the carcasses of benign innocent noobs


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I usually just hold my nose and do a cannonball in. Que sera, sera. If my question is so poor that I got mocked out the door, that's alright. I'll rephrase or rethink and give it another go. I don't have the time or the emotional depth to care what people on the internet think of me, really.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> I usually just hold my nose and do a cannonball in. Que sera, sera. If my question is so poor that I got mocked out the door, that's alright. I'll rephrase or rethink and give it another go. I don't have the time or the emotional depth to care what people on the internet think of me, really.


To me, it's not so much caring what they think, it's caring that I totally blew my ability to communicate properly.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't had that problem, but maybe I'm just not visiting interesting enough forums. PaintTalk isn't particularly edgy, after all...


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

Seemed like a legitimate question to me. In my experience, this is what worked best, and quickest for me.

Remove all nails/screws and spackle holes using Fast and Final.

Quick sweep of doors(especially 6-panel), baseboards, and any cobwebs off the walls.

Cover what needs to be covered.

SPRAY walls

Wipe down switch plates with damp rag.

Touch-up or spray doors and door frames.

Wipe knobs

Brush trim that couldn't be sprayed.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

If you think this website is bad, you should try painting. In a room. With other painters. ... I mean, they do pay me, but at this point I mostly do it because I need the abuse.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Heatho said:


> Seemed like a legitimate question to me. In my experience, this is what worked best, and quickest for me.
> 
> Remove all nails/screws and spackle holes using Fast and Final.
> 
> ...


are you kidding ? You put overspray on switch plates and door knobs, then wipe off paint with wet rag ?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Brian C said:


> are you kidding ? You put overspray on switch plates and door knobs, then wipe off paint with wet rag ?


Sometimes it's faster to make the mess and clean it up, than the other way around.

The area between upper and lower kitchen cabinets is a perfect example. Spray that section of wall, wipe of countertop.

You still exercise restraint, keeping the mess minimal.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Heatho said:


> Seemed like a legitimate question to me. In my experience, this is what worked best, and quickest for me.
> 
> Remove all nails/screws and spackle holes using Fast and Final.
> 
> ...





Brian C said:


> are you kidding ? You put overspray on switch plates and door knobs, then wipe off paint with wet rag ?





driftweed said:


> Sometimes it's faster to make the mess and clean it up, than the other way around.
> 
> The area between upper and lower kitchen cabinets is a perfect example. Spray that section of wall, wipe of countertop.
> 
> You still exercise restraint, keeping the mess minimal.


IMO these "corner cutting" suggestions are appropriate in this thread. The OP is an amateur asking how he can quickly apply one coat of paint to an entire room in an apartment.

He is not doing anything professionally. That is why the first two pages of posts were taking the piss out of the OP. The thread got bumped recently and now people are taking this absurdity seriously.

EDIT: Besides, the OP stated the job "isn't big enough for a sprayer." In other words, he doesn't own one nor know how to use one.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Heatho said:


> Seemed like a legitimate question to me. In my experience, this is what worked best, and quickest for me.
> 
> Remove all nails/screws and spackle holes using Fast and Final.
> 
> ...


This has got to be a joke. And if your walls are white you don't even need to wipe the switch plates.:no:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The Cutting Edge said:


> This has got to be a joke. And if your walls are white you don't even need to wipe the switch plates.:no:


Or the refrigerator, stove, toilet...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

RH said:


> Or the refrigerator, stove, toilet...


Or the tub. Just turn the shower on, paint another room, come back and shut Er off.:thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Although perhaps necessary at times, Blitz painting, with the intention of mopping up the carnage later, is an extremely bad painting practice because it's counter intuitive to the critical muscle memory development that comes with precision practice. It's about as a dumbed down an approach to a trade application as you can get.

Quality will be compromised every single time when the priority is speed. I believe it's in Newton's or Einstien's notes somewhere.


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

"Cover what needs to be covered" includes countertops, refrigerators, etc. 

Yes I do mean allowing overspray on switch plates and then wiping them off. If painting the same color and sheen, I wouldn't even get that close to them.... Especially doorknobs, and then later cut in with a brush where needed. 

We're talking apartments here.

I painted them for 10 years before going to residential. You soon learn tricks to avoid overspray and be efficient. $1,000+ days were very regular and my property managers were happy.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

@ OP

There's 2 types of apartment managers. Good 'nuff to rent, and naggers. the following applies to the first type, normal people. 

Here's how I learned:

1 Drop in biggest room, stage off that.

2 knock webs/dust base (get a few websters they're priceless) 

3 Drop off entire unit if hardwood, if carpet you only need big drops if doing ceilings, runners for walls. 

(once you learn how to spin your roller and avoid dripping paint so much you can cut back to 2 runners in a room if not hardwood or tile/linoleum) 

3 spackle/caulk and look at the plates, if they got paint on them, **** it man, the property management people don't care. While doing this note the sides of the doorjambs, are they cut clean or is wall paint all the way to the front corner of the face? If it's cut clean back to the wall, plan to do doors + jambs first after ceilings. If not do walls first. For flat paint same color you might not have to even cut in high if it's not that dirty. Basically it all boils down to what the management people are expecting from you. you can work your ass off for free or you can learn what corners are ok to cut. /rant

4 go back and prime (lol yeah right hit it with paint bro) spackle marks on your sheen walls/trim, and kilz water and grease marks/stains. any black marks that won't cover in 1 should be hit now. 

5 paint that bitch, ceilings, walls, trim. unless cut real clean then do doors before walls but save base for last. avoids roller dots. 

6 roll everything up on the 1st drop you came in on to. 

7 cleanup, sweep, put up plates, (if needed) keep a brush in trim paint and one in wall. Every painter here would like the time back they've lost over years having to run for a brush after the whole setup was cleaned. 

8 gtfo and wait 30-90 days for a check. 

*note, on phone jacks, cable/DSL, blanks, and dryer plugs. Nobody pulls those plates. back them off just enough to get a brushtip under, cause getting them back on can be a royal c***.

GL hope you came back and see this.

Now excuse me, i must brace for battle -.-


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Heatho said:


> We're talking apartments here.
> 
> I painted them for 10 years before going to residential. You soon learn tricks to avoid overspray and be efficient. $1,000+ days were very regular and my property managers were happy.



Shh! We can't let them think there's money to be made. The markets already flooded.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> Shh! We can't let them think there's money to be made. The markets already flooded.


I don't think there's any secret in maximizing profits in the painting industry. In fact, exterior house painting can be an even easier and faster way to generate a higher return than apartments, given the easy access to any number of one story ranchers in any one of the tens of thousand subdivisions throughout Northern and Southern California.


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

Painting residential versus painting apartments is like painting a Rolls Royce versus painting construction equipment.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Heatho said:


> Painting apartments versus painting residential is like painting a Rolls Royce versus painting construction equipment.


Strike that. Reverse it.


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I don't think there's any secret in maximizing profits in the painting industry. In fact, exterior house painting can be an even easier and faster way to generate a higher return than apartments, given the easy access to any number of one story ranchers in any one of the tens of thousand subdivisions throughout Northern and Southern California.




But then we won't be in the A/C! Lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A/C?

And why is that funny?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Heatho said:


> Painting residential versus painting apartments is like painting a Rolls Royce versus painting construction equipment.


I don't know if you understand that not every ranch style home in CA. is anything more than a Chevy or a Ford.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Heatho said:


> "Cover what needs to be covered" includes countertops, refrigerators, etc.
> 
> Yes I do mean allowing overspray on switch plates and then wiping them off. If painting the same color and sheen, I wouldn't even get that close to them.... Especially doorknobs, and then later cut in with a brush where needed.
> 
> ...


why in the world would ANYONE give up making a grand a DAY


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

CApainter said:


> A/C?
> 
> And why is that funny?



It was a joke. Sarcasm. Meaning that if we did exterior instead of apartments, we wouldn't be working in the A/C(air conditioning).


----------



## Heatho (Oct 19, 2013)

chrisn said:


> why in the world would ANYONE give up making a grand a DAY




I relocated to a different area to be closer to my kids. I do miss the money and simplicity of it but,

I do not miss the boredom from the monotony of it, the 90 days of waiting to get paid sometimes, the new maintenance supervisors with a power trip, etc.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Wow. Think I'll add **** it man the property management doesn't care to my cards and flyers. If it comes down to doing crap work for a grand a day vs doing quality work for $700 or even $400 a day I'm gonna give them quality every day of the week. Even if they're too stupid to know the difference cause my names on it.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

CApainter said:


> A/C?
> 
> And why is that funny?


well for starters, you ever had the humidity stick to the vents and run down your fresh walls, leaving nice water drip marks? If you havent you must paint pretty slow :shrug: :whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Wow. Think I'll add **** it man the property management doesn't care to my cards and flyers. If it comes down to doing crap work for a grand a day vs doing quality work for $700 or even $400 a day I'm gonna give them quality every day of the week. Even if they're too stupid to know the difference cause my names on it.


That's the dumbest post in this thread. And that's saying alot, especially in this thread.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

driftweed said:


> That's the dumbest post in this thread. And that's saying alot, especially in this thread.



Wrong Mr Driftweed. I would never do shoddy work. Its an old fashioned view I hold dearly, and that is having pride in my work.

If you paint over cobwebs and switch-plates, you are an appalling tradesman.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea WTF is being discussed at this point?

It would be nice if this thread died. For a second time.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Brian C said:


> Wrong Mr Driftweed. I would never do shoddy work. Its an old fashioned view I hold dearly, and that is having pride in my work.
> 
> If you paint over cobwebs and switch-plates, you are an appalling tradesman.


We are all here for the $$ 

Some like steak for dinner, others ramen noodles. At the end of the day, that's all that matters not "craftsmanship"

There's a sticky about that. 

Pride holds so many people back in life.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cody o'mick said:


> well for starters, you ever had the humidity stick to the vents and run down your fresh walls, leaving nice water drip marks? If you havent you must paint pretty slow :shrug: :whistling2:


Honestly, I've never had problems with interior AC registers dripping with condensation. That sounds more like a duct insulation problem. But regardless, I do paint slow. And what would you expect from a fifty five year old painter? To be running around like a jackrabbit?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> We are all here for the $$
> 
> Some like steak for dinner, others ramen noodles. At the end of the day, that's all that matters not "craftsmanship"
> 
> ...


If it really was all about money, half of us wouldn't be here. There are a lot better ways to earn a good living. It's more about convenience and the limited ability to offer much else, in my opinion. We all have to do what we have to do to put food on our tables. Some keep that process simple and pride themselves on skill and organization, while others throw caution to the wind. It's an individual preference based on priorities. And we all have different priorities.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Driftweed, I have a lot of respect for what you do and how you do it, but I'm baffled that you don't feel that way about others. Ever think that maybe some people do things differently than you because they have different priorities rather than because they're prideful idiots? Believe it or not, to some people money isn't the primary motivating factor in their lives.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

driftweed said:


> We are all here for the $$ Some like steak for dinner, others ramen noodles. At the end of the day, that's all that matters not "craftsmanship" There's a sticky about that. Pride holds so many people back in life.


 What you might be missing is the concept of delayed gratification. Continuously executing top notch quality craftsmanship might not pay immediate dividends on every job. However, it will help build a solid reputation that is based on craftsmanship, which should result in Excel-lent payoffs over the long run.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

driftweed said:


> We are all here for the $$
> 
> Some like steak for dinner, others ramen noodles. At the end of the day, that's all that matters not "craftsmanship"
> 
> ...


You're right on. It is mostly about the money. Keep doing what you're doing. I take work from you guys all the time.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

The Cutting Edge said:


> You're right on. It is mostly about the money. Keep doing what you're doing. I take work from you guys all the time.


Sorry about that. I didn't mean you personally. Guys that paint cob webs and light switches are a dime a dozen around here. Anyone that has a lawn mower and a paint brush in the back of his pickup is a pro painter. Ive got to stay above that because surprising as it is some GC's will give them a shot. But they're always gone by the next day. If I didn't have pride in what I do I guess I'd go work at Walmart or Mc Ds.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Frankly, there tends to be a lot of boasting amongst painters, and this thread isn't any different. I've seen this over many years in the trade. As soon as a painter makes a wad of cash on either a side job, or a gravy job they landed in lean times, they become savvy entrepreneurs overnight, and are compelled to express their new found business accumen with any one in ear shot, or in reach of a computer.

This business is all about sustainability rather than flash and dash. Like any terrain, its much easier to traverse on even ground then suffer the burden of steep inclines and equally steep descents.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Just for the record
I'm in it for the money.
Sorry.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Oden said:


> Just for the record
> I'm in it for the money.
> Sorry.


Nothing wrong with that particularly, just like there's nothing wrong with not being in it for the money.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Just for the record
> I'm in it for the money.
> Sorry.


I'm in it because I had a pretty lousy education that left me with little option to pursue something more desirable. But as a consequence of my work ethic, I developed into a fairly decent painter that wasn't afraid to do the extra work to get ahead, and fortunately, turned this into a decent income generator.

However, as much as I enjoy the income and benefits I receive from painting, my desire to provide an occupational purpose that suits my disposition and interests, has not been achieved. And I'm afraid there's not a whole lot of time left in the employment stage of my life to do anything other than paint.

So I'll probably end up volunteering my time in retirement pursuing the things I enjoy!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I'm in it because I had a pretty lousy education that left me with little option to pursue something more desirable. But as a consequence of my work ethic, I developed into a fairly decent painter that wasn't afraid to do the extra work to get ahead, and fortunately, turned this into a decent income generator.
> 
> However, as much as I enjoy the income and benefits I receive from painting, my desire to provide an occupational purpose that suits my disposition and interests, has not been achieved. And I'm afraid there's not a whole lot of time left in the employment stage of my life to do anything other than paint.
> 
> So I'll probably end up volunteering my time in retirement pursuing the things I enjoy!



I'm curious CA, and feel free to not answer this personal question if you'd rather not, but what vocation(s) are/were you interested in?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woodford said:


> I'm curious CA, and feel free to not answer this personal question if you'd rather not, but what vocation(s) are/were you interested in?


In terms of construction careers, I would have liked to pursue engineering and architecture. Medicine is facinating, but it would require way more discipline then I could muster. Which reminds me, I did want to join the culinary workers union as a butcher, but the 80's economy wouldn't allow it. 

I like the law and probably would have performed better in the court room than on the streets as a law enforcer. I also miss not having the military experience, which was about the only option I had other than painting.

Frankly, the question is hard to answer because I didn't have a higher education as a platform to develop ideas, or the launching pad to pursue those dreams. I know... its sad. But you can shed a tear for me if you'd like.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

CApainter said:


> In terms of construction careers, I would have liked to pursue engineering and architecture. Medicine is facinating, but it would require way more discipline then I could muster. Which reminds me, I did want to join the culinary workers union as a butcher, but the 80's economy wouldn't allow it.
> 
> I like the law and probably would have performed better in the court room than on the streets as a law enforcer. I also miss not having the military experience, which was about the only option I had other than painting.
> 
> Frankly, the question is hard to answer because I didn't have a higher education as a platform to develop ideas, or the launching pad to pursue those dreams. I know... its sad. But you can shed a tear for me if you'd like.


It appears I might be you, just a few () years younger. 

Sorry for the insult


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> In terms of construction careers, I would have liked to pursue engineering and architecture. Medicine is facinating, but it would require way more discipline then I could muster. Which reminds me, I did want to join the culinary workers union as a butcher, but the 80's economy wouldn't allow it.
> 
> I like the law and probably would have performed better in the court room than on the streets as a law enforcer. I also miss not having the military experience, which was about the only option I had other than painting.
> 
> Frankly, the question is hard to answer because I didn't have a higher education as a platform to develop ideas, or the launching pad to pursue those dreams. I know... its sad. But you can shed a tear for me if you'd like.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

whats wrong striving to earn good money and doing a quality job ?


----------

